# How did you discover Mythic Scribes?



## Black Dragon (May 2, 2011)

We've been growing steadily over the past few months, and have a wonderful group here.  Part of this is due to various methods of outreach that we've been experimenting with.  

In an effort to better understand what is working, please let us know how you discovered us in this thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Ravana (May 2, 2011)

Saw it on Facebook.


----------



## ade625 (May 2, 2011)

I did a google search for 'fantasy writing forum'. Was on the front page.


----------



## Ophiucha (May 2, 2011)

ade625 said:


> I did a google search for 'fantasy writing forum'. Was on the front page.


 ^ Yeah, this.


----------



## Fnord (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Lauffer posted a link to it on FB.


----------



## myrddin173 (May 2, 2011)

somebody mentioned it at the Nanowrimo forum


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (May 2, 2011)

ade625 said:


> I did a google search for 'fantasy writing forum'. Was on the front page.


 
Pretty much in the same boat


----------



## Telcontar (May 2, 2011)

Also Facebook. The icon caught my eye, and I figured 'why not?' because I haven't been involved in a writer's forum for awhile.


----------



## Kate (May 3, 2011)

Starconstant was tweeting about it


----------



## Donny Bruso (May 3, 2011)

Facebook showed me an ad for it


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (May 3, 2011)

Rather unoriginally, I typed 'fantasy', 'writing', and 'forum' into google.


----------



## Sigillimus (May 3, 2011)

It was mentioned by someone in the NaNoWriMo forums. I was curious enough to click on the link and travel here. I forget what I was googling at the time--I think something about creating a fantasy world--and then it linked to NaNoWriMo, which linked to here!


----------



## Calash (May 3, 2011)

Keyword research was what got me here first.  Fantasy and Writing to be exact 

Turns out we are on the same admin forum as well...it is a small world (wide web)


----------



## Waltershores (May 3, 2011)

I'm in the same boat of searching on google for fantasy forums and having this awesome site pop up!!!


----------



## Meg the Healer (May 3, 2011)

I honestly can't remember anymore. It was either I was doing a search on google and it somehow led to Mythic Scribes or it was one of the facebook ads asking me about "do you like to write" join this.

I am of no help.....


----------



## Falunel (May 3, 2011)

From starconstant's thread on NaNoWriMo.


----------



## Cinnea (May 5, 2011)

Saw it mentioned on some NaNo forum ...


----------



## Abomination (May 5, 2011)

NaNoWriMo--woot!


----------



## Chilari (May 5, 2011)

NaNoWriMo, Starconstant's thread.


----------



## Digital_Fey (May 5, 2011)

I can't quite remember - was trawling Google for ages in search of a fantasy forum - but I'm pretty sure I found the link on NaNoWriMo as well


----------



## Talespinner (May 5, 2011)

NaNoWriMo, Starconstant posted a thread about it.


----------



## Black Dragon (May 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the feedback thus far.  This information is invaluable in helping us to determine the best ways to reach our target audience.  Keep it coming.


----------



## sashamerideth (May 14, 2011)

I did a search in forum runner on my android phone and this one came up.


----------



## Kelise (May 14, 2011)

Lana - Fodwocket - told me all about it =3

Then I made the thread on NaNo and pulled seemingly half the members here ;D


----------



## Chris Conley (May 14, 2011)

Via the previously mentioned NaNo post.


----------



## Mythos (May 14, 2011)

I followed the link on the NaNo post as well.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (May 16, 2011)

I saw it on FB and said "ooooOOooo Forums!!!" and clicked the link and here I am LOL


----------



## Derin (May 21, 2011)

Project Wonderful ad, reading weregeek. I was bored and in a fantasy mood.

Apparently those things actually work. I'm as surprised as your are.

I really wish I could do NaNoWriMo, but November is always exam/thesis time.


----------



## Black Dragon (May 21, 2011)

Derin said:


> Project Wonderful ad, reading weregeek. I was bored and in a fantasy mood.


 
I'm glad to hear that the Project Wonderful ads are working.  A friend of mine recommended them, as a lot of geeks visit sites in that ad network.  We just started running the banner ads a few days ago, and have noticed a steady influx of new members.


----------



## Black Dragon (May 21, 2011)

Mythos said:


> I followed the link on the NaNo post as well.


 
Starconstant's thread on NaNo had a real impact.  

Do any of you NaNo regulars know if it's possible to advertise on that forum?  If we could purchase some ad space there, we would be reaching our target demographic.


----------



## Kelise (May 21, 2011)

Unfortunately no, NaNo doesn't have ads  They have links to other writing challenges like their own, but not really writing forums... I think just making posts in the new season (the board is wiped each October and archived) and/or having a link to here in signatures would be all we could do, and would probably be pretty effective.


----------



## M.A.N. (May 28, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I think it was a FB or Twitter link/mention.


----------



## Heavy Thorn (May 28, 2011)

Time travel.

(Actually, it was a banner ad on Writing Forums.)


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 28, 2011)

I came across a banner ad somewhere, clicked on it. Then saved as a favorite to check out later. Did and joined.


----------



## Woodroam (May 29, 2011)

Writer's Forum Banner


----------



## James Chandler (Jun 6, 2011)

I found it through Facebook.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jun 8, 2011)

I literally google searched "Writing Forums" to help spread the word about my own works while helping, discussing, and sharing with others. My publisher also told me to get my but on forums and just start talking as part of marketing. It's working...slowly, as I'm still selling, but I also just want to have some fun talking with like-minded people. When I clicked the first link in the google response, I saw a banner for this site and thought I would belong. Thus, I'm here.


----------



## James Chandler (Jun 9, 2011)

Map the Dragon said:


> I literally google searched "Writing Forums" to help spread the word about my own works while helping, discussing, and sharing with others. My publisher also told me to get my but on forums and just start talking as part of marketing. It's working...slowly, as I'm still selling, but I also just want to have some fun talking with like-minded people. When I clicked the first link in the google response, I saw a banner for this site and thought I would belong. Thus, I'm here.



You should give us an Amazon link...


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure I can just tell Amazon to put up a link. If I end up liking here and feel like I'm actually part of the community, I wouldn't mind linking a banner on my website...nothing too amazing in terms of traffic yet, but I got around 2000 hits last month.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jun 15, 2011)

Saw a banner on another writers forum then did a Google search (yes, capitalize Google)


----------



## Raziel (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess I found it through the google ads placed everywhere but I was using 'WritingForums.com' for a while (do not know how I came across it..maybe google...hehehe..they are everywhere) and I as I scrolled up while on WF my eye caught the insignia for 'Scribes, the Dragon.  So good job.  You had the right style in mind when you made the logo and it has probably worked better than you could imagine.  I thank you Admins' you guys have done a great job at keeping a well respected site.  Also, I haven't noticed any 'posts per day rule' which is pretty good.  I can see why one would have a limit though, to really scan each one with enough confidence to keep the site going.  
    I love WF, not saying a bad word about them but this is more the style 'we scribes' have needed. This is my vibe and I'm glad to be here.  Love the respect and the feel.  Keep it up guys. There's not much out there that's keeping respect in the "high regard" yet you do it well. 
    You got the same format style as WF so if there's any Admin that might recognize me out there. YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 23, 2011)

Raziel said:


> You had the right style in mind when you made the logo and it has probably worked better than you could imagine.



Thank you for the kind words.  

I have to give credit where it's due.  The first version of the logo was a lot simpler, and just had the words Mythic Scribes.  My wife looked it over and said that it needed a dragon.  And hence our insignia was born.

A lot of credit also goes to Behelit, Starconstant, Nathan and Ravana.  They've done a lot to build this site into what it is.


----------



## Mister J (Jun 23, 2011)

Found you through Google myself and it was the name that brought me in.


----------



## LiLi (Jun 23, 2011)

I was visiting another writing forum when the banner for this one appeared. What caught my attention was that this one was dedicated specifically to fantasy.


----------



## Derin (Jun 24, 2011)

Raziel said:


> I guess I found it through the google ads placed everywhere but I was using 'WritingForums.com' for a while (do not know how I came across it..maybe google...hehehe..they are everywhere) and I as I scrolled up while on WF my eye caught the insignia for 'Scribes, the Dragon.  So good job.  You had the right style in mind when you made the logo and it has probably worked better than you could imagine.  I thank you Admins' you guys have done a great job at keeping a well respected site.  Also, I haven't noticed any 'posts per day rule' which is pretty good.  I can see why one would have a limit though, to really scan each one with enough confidence to keep the site going.
> I love WF, not saying a bad word about them but this is more the style 'we scribes' have needed. This is my vibe and I'm glad to be here.  Love the respect and the feel.  Keep it up guys. There's not much out there that's keeping respect in the "high regard" yet you do it well.
> You got the same format style as WF so if there's any Admin that might recognize me out there. YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME.



Places have poswt per day limits? Why?


----------



## Kelise (Jun 24, 2011)

So that people with 'a bit too much time on their hands' don't post in every single topic on the forums. That's apparently a bad thing. Maybe they're just attracting a majority who don't have anything useful to say, and it annoys the mods to read a load of pointless posts.

Here we attract quality, so it's not an issue


----------



## Derin (Jun 24, 2011)

starconstant said:


> So that people with 'a bit too much time on their hands' don't post in every single topic on the forums. That's apparently a bad thing. Maybe they're just attracting a majority who don't have anything useful to say, and it annoys the mods to read a load of pointless posts.



Fair enough. Most of the forums I hang out on have the opposite problem; activity dies down until members get bored and leave.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 25, 2011)

Derin said:


> Fair enough. Most of the forums I hang out on have the opposite problem; activity dies down until members get bored and leave.



Activity will not die out here. We are all writing our stories. This is why 'we' will not have that problem.  This site is the best of the best.  It attracted me, I am quality oriented yet lacking the way to do it. I am at home here. Learning.

(If you really understand how the admins work..they are maybe 20 people trying to hold an interest of about 700. Imagine all 700 posting 5 times a day...that's 3500 posts a day. Sounds like alot because it is. And everyone does it daily and it builds up no matter what you do.  So, understand the respect we MUST have for these people..)

Again for you guys(Admins)...love the site and you are right..you attract the respectable of the bunch(the majority anyway)

-Respect breeds respect..Hatred breeds Hatred, Which shall you have?- WCB


----------



## Jenna St. Hilaire (Jun 29, 2011)

A friend sent me a link to Mr. LaVoie's piece about YA killing epic fantasy. Between the site name--how do you not love 'Mythic Scribes'?--and the discovery of other helpful articles on the home page, I was hooked enough to look into the forum. Where, having long wanted a community of SFF writers, I couldn't resist joining.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jun 29, 2011)

Yay! Someone noticed my article. For good or bad, I'll take it!


----------



## drkpyn (Jun 29, 2011)

I was having a bit of writer's block and did a thorough search of the web for a helpful and active community. I lurked on the forums here for a few days and was very impressed with the quality of posts and level of activity. This site just felt more professional than 95% of the forums I checked out. I am still very pleased with my decision to join this community and continue to be impressed with the site.


----------



## Jester (Jul 1, 2011)

The world's easiest Google search led me here. "Creative Writing Forum." Bam.


----------



## Naomi Ningishzidda (Jul 6, 2011)

same, i googled "writing forum". There are not a lot of good choices. This one seemed the nicest, what with the banner and all.


----------



## legacyblade (Jul 8, 2011)

I googled "Fantasy Writing Forum" and this was on the first page. I checked out a few, this was one of the ones I liked (it looked pretty )


----------



## Eliazar (Jul 11, 2011)

Same here. I wanted to get some inspiration for writing again, and googled Fantasy Writers Forum, this was the first and it looked cool and friendly, so I decided to join.


----------



## Black Gate of Mordor (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw an ad at the top of another forum I go to (Hortorian) and clicked on it. Since I mainly write fantasy, I figured that this would probably be good for me.


----------



## Deborah Dalton (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw an ad on my website. I'm glad I checked it out


----------



## Matty Lee (Jul 21, 2011)

I was on another forum, and saw a banner add for you all. The dragon hooked me in and I read the articles on your home page (just so I could be sure of who I was dealing with) and now I'm here. Thanks for getting a banner ad, assuming your were responsible.


----------



## Argentum (Jul 30, 2011)

I googled writing forums. I saw the picture add on another writing forum. That and the "Mythic Scribe: the art of storytelling" instead of the usual/cliche "fantasy writer guild" pulled me in.


----------



## AlissaTheFox (Aug 11, 2011)

Saw an ad on youngwritersonline.com


----------



## Akatosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Saw it's ad on another writing forum, but since this one is dedicated purely to fantasy(which is my favorite) I decided to join up.


----------



## pskelding (Aug 14, 2011)

Pat's Fantasy Hotlist on Blogspot, there was one of those free ad thingys.  No really.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Aug 19, 2011)

There was a nice link in writingforums.com, and since I'm into both scifi and fantasy, sounded like a place I would fit in.


----------



## flyboy (Aug 20, 2011)

Google search engine ' Fantasy and SiFi forum'


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Aug 21, 2011)

Google, and it was about the only fantasy specific forum I could find at the time - so I joined.


----------



## Matthew Bishop (Aug 25, 2011)

Generic Google Search for either "authors forums" or "writers forums". Mythic Scribes was the fourth result. However you've coded your tags, titles, and website, it works great with Google-- don't touch a thing!


----------



## Rowancool (Aug 27, 2011)

I was looking for some where to learn to write fantasy better


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Aug 29, 2011)

I did a google search for 'fantasy writing forum'.


----------



## mythique890 (Aug 29, 2011)

Google.  I belong to a smaller writer's forum I found on an author's website, but I decided I wanted to branch out and see what else was out there.  This was the 3rd or 4th link down from the top of the first page.


----------



## Author-Vic (Aug 29, 2011)

I saw an advertisement on Tales of MU.


----------



## Aegle (Sep 1, 2011)

Google, I'm addicted to searching. It's a great treasure hunt for meza. :>


----------



## Author-Vic (Sep 1, 2011)

Author-Vic said:


> I saw an advertisement on Tales of MU.


I must add that this was a project wonderful advertisement. Thus your advertising is working. I belong to a couple of other forums and had been searching for a fantasy forum since wonderlands had gone down when ning went to a pay service. I am sincerely glad to be here and looking forward to getting more involved as I read through the various threads...


----------



## Justin Miller (Sep 6, 2011)

I happened across you while looking for a writers forum group. Glad I did too, some forums are stuffy and cliquey, I have not seen much of that here and I am very glad, you were like number 3 on my Google search page for all you SEO people involved on this site, keep up the good work!


----------



## Black Dragon (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.  Lately it appears that most of our new members are discovering us via Google search and Project Wonderful Ads (including the one on Writing Forums).

The feedback in this thread has been invaluable in helping us to reach our intended audience.  Keep it coming.


----------



## Misusscarlet (Sep 9, 2011)

Searched for writing fiction forums on google


----------



## Sinitar (Sep 13, 2011)

I asked for writing sites on NanoWrimo, mentioned in the post that I'm a fantasy writer and here I am.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a Google alert set up for "epic fantasy" and that led me to a recent thread that had "epic fantasy" in the subject title.


----------



## Superderek (Sep 17, 2011)

Author-Vic said:


> I must add that this was a project wonderful advertisement. Thus your advertising is working. I belong to a couple of other forums and had been searching for a fantasy forum since wonderlands had gone down when ning went to a pay service. I am sincerely glad to be here and looking forward to getting more involved as I read through the various threads...


Pretty much this except for the last bit. Just the other day I placed a Project Wonderful ad on the top of my web page and lo and behold, a nice ad to check out! Usually I'm not one to go to random places linked in ads but this interested me since it hit the mark pretty well.

I hope to get to know you all well. :>


----------



## Whitefur (Sep 18, 2011)

I spied on my brother's activities.


----------



## Mistresselysia (Oct 2, 2011)

After becoming totally disenfranchised with the online writing group I was affiliated with, I decided to go on a little Google adventure... and here I am!


----------



## Emeria (Oct 3, 2011)

Did a google search for "writing forums" and this was on the first page.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 4, 2011)

I Googled Forums for fiction writers + fantasy and bingo there you were... I was a bit skeptical at first (I have had some bad forum experiances,) but now it's pretty much home


----------



## Xavorn (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,

Another 'Aye!' to google search - There's just no getting around it.

-Xavorn


----------



## Calash (Oct 7, 2011)

God bless Google


----------



## Qfantasy (Oct 7, 2011)

Found it through Google.


----------



## Lythene (Oct 12, 2011)

I was Googling things for my novel actually! This came up and I was like "Hey, why not take a look?" So I did, liked what I saw and signed up!


----------



## KingArthur (Oct 12, 2011)

through another forum called necrotania.com


----------



## Linqy (Oct 17, 2011)

The world can't live without google!

Count me in with the googleguys!


----------



## Arcbound Phyrexian (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, Googled "fantasy writing forum."


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2011)

I googled "worldbuilding forum" and variations on "conlang forum" before, but MS only came up in a search for "fantasy worldbuilding forums" recently. I was disappointed that the other worldbuilding forums I came across seemed to be in their death throes. This one looks like it's growing, which is the main reason I joined. Slow forums make me sad. I can't even imagine comparing notes through snail mail.


----------



## subdee (Oct 28, 2011)

ade625 said:


> I did a google search for 'fantasy writing forum'. Was on the front page.



Yea same here


----------



## Dreamhand (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup... Googled "Fantasy Writers Forum"  (and very glad I did)


----------



## Jabrosky (Nov 6, 2011)

I was looking for a fantasy world-building forum and this site came up on Google.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 7, 2011)

Google search 'fantasy writers'


----------



## Thalian (Nov 12, 2011)

I Googled "fantasy writer's forum", Mythic Scribes was the first sight to pop up.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 13, 2011)

I was searching in Google for anything related to how magic systems are created, and I discovered Mythic Scribes =)


----------



## Lucas Delrose (Nov 18, 2011)

I googled Fantasy Writing Forums and found it. I think it's something I could do with about now and to talk/share with other people who enjoy fantasy writing.


----------



## Cinder (Nov 18, 2011)

I just googled Fantasy! I think I was looking for techniques when creating fantasy-style names.


----------



## BeenCreatedToCreate (Nov 18, 2011)

Not entirely sure. I google searched something about writing... and editing... perhaps fantasy (but I'm not prone to searching that). It must have been a long day.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 20, 2011)

BeenCreatedToCreate said:


> Not entirely sure. I google searched something about writing... and editing... perhaps fantasy (but I'm not prone to searching that). It must have been a long day.



Ditto.  Even the part about the long day.


----------



## mirrorrorrim (Nov 20, 2011)

I googled "writing forums" . It was the third option.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 21, 2011)

I discovered this through GOOGLE and I'm very glad I did!


----------



## Tbrown37 (Feb 6, 2012)

Found this site through google last night and very pleased to have done so!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Feb 6, 2012)

Like most of the other Scribes I just Googled fantasy writing forums.  I liked it so much I decided to stay.


----------



## sveininge (Feb 6, 2012)

I also found my way here by googling for fantasy writing forums.


----------



## San Cidolfus (Feb 6, 2012)

Googling.  Is there anything it can't bring us?

Yeah.  So ditto.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 6, 2012)

Also through google. Seemed a friendly and helpful site, and so here I am.


----------



## rhd (May 13, 2012)

Googled 'fantasy writing drums'.

Update: I didn't write that, pretty sure I typed 'forums'...turned into 'drums', spelling corrections!

lolz


----------



## Ireth (May 13, 2012)

Found an ad on Notebook in Hand and thought "ooh, this looks cool."


----------



## Penpilot (May 13, 2012)

Through the Roundtable podcast site. Found the Round table podcast through the Dead Robots' society podcast.


----------



## Catherine (May 13, 2012)

I saw the ad on facebook too. I have seen other ads on there but the little dragon logo caught my eye - it looked dramatic, adventurous, and sooo cute  How could I resist?


BTW do you have an affiliates programme? I would be happy to post links in my various online locations. PM me if you like 


<<<Ooo I'm now an Apprentice! Yay me!


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 18, 2012)

google search July '11


----------



## Philippjs (May 19, 2012)

I googled "Fantasy writer's forum"


----------



## Aravelle (May 21, 2012)

I think I was just looking for Fantasy Writer websites. I was feeling lonely. ;3;


----------



## Lizzie (May 23, 2012)

I saw an ad on YWO writing forum. 

Yep. I'm _one of those._


----------



## John McDonell (Jun 6, 2012)

saw it on twitter and followed...I was looking for #fantasyauthors or something similar at the time I believe.


----------



## Lawfire (Jun 6, 2012)

A google search for "writing forums."


----------



## Tasha (Jun 8, 2012)

I saw it on facebook and decided to join since it is exactly what I needed!


----------



## Endymion (Jun 10, 2012)

Google searched fantasy writing forums or something like that.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jun 10, 2012)

Endymion said:


> Google searched fantasy writing forums or something like that.


This was true for me too.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 11, 2012)

Forum runner app


----------



## Zephon (Jun 11, 2012)

I googled "fantasy writing forums." First and best result


----------



## Reaver (Jun 12, 2012)

*How Reaver REALLY found Mythic Scribes.*

Well, it wasn't easy. In fact, you could say that it was a roll of the dice.
​I woke up to find myself in a raucous, smoke-hazed and unfamiliar tavern filled with dwarves, orcs, elves, half-giants and humans...I needed to find out where I was and how I had gotten here. Deep down I knew that it wasn't going to be easy.

*Member*_ encounters can be with brazen plagarists or haughty wannabes, thus making __it difficult for the party to distinguish each encounter for what it is. (In fact, the encounter could be with a writer only prostituting him / herself as it pleases them, an elderly blogger, or even a goblin.) In addition to the offering of the usual fare, the member is 30% likely to know valuable information, 15% likely to make something up in order to gain a reward, and 20% likely to be, or be with, a thief. You may find it useful to use the sub-table below to see which sort of member encounter takes place:

_
00 – 10 Slovenly troll
11 – 25 Brazen plagarist
26 – 35 Cheap spammer
36 – 50 Bored teenager
51 – 65 Saucy hobbyist
66 – 75 Blue lotus
76 – 85 Elder dwarf
86 – 90 Social butterfly
91 – 92 Grey sage
93 – 94 Caged maiden
95 – 98 Legendary sidekick
99 – 00 Black dragon



Inspired by *The Random Harlot Table* in the *Original Dungeon Master's Guide*
Copyright 1976, TSR (Artistic license by Reaver.)


----------



## dragonangel517 (Jun 12, 2012)

I was looking for writing partners and googled it. Found this place. Still looking for the partner, but think is a great place to hang out.


----------



## J. S. Elliot (Jun 13, 2012)

An ad on Facebook. >_>


----------



## Christopher Wright (Jun 15, 2012)

I heard about it from Dreamhand on his podcast. So you can all blame him!


----------



## Muqtada (Jun 15, 2012)

I searched "fantasy forum" on Google. Top result, as I recall


----------



## Hap818 (Jul 7, 2012)

I was searching for cool writing forums ever since I started creating my series and this one appealed to me.


----------



## Claire (Jul 9, 2012)

I also googled it - I probably searched for "fantasy writing forum" or something similar.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 9, 2012)

Goooooooooooogle. "fantasy writing forum" I'm pretty sure was the term I used.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmm.. I think it was Google.

Or it could have been the Universe directing me to a place filled with mystery, moonshine, and marbles. Cause I've lost mine.


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good ol' Facebook turned me on to this cite!


----------



## edd (Jul 10, 2012)

I was in the middle of writing my first novel. i had read some guides about needing others to read and review my book, in order to improve and complete it. I found this website through the great Google in the sky as i was reading more guides about fantasy writing.


----------



## Devor (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife told me to stop yapping about it and write, and I told her I couldn't do it in a bubble. So I went Footling for it.

And, wow. Auto-complete turned Googling into Footling?  That's whack.


----------



## Taro (Jul 10, 2012)

i just tumbled upon it,  i just cant remember how. i think i was looking at publishing sites.


----------



## Twilight Goblin (Jul 11, 2012)

A close family member suggested it, as we were in the same field at the time.


----------



## mijo (Jul 12, 2012)

Searched something on google, and came to this.


----------



## ziokhan (Jul 18, 2012)

I found this great forum through the Round Table Podcast! Great show btw.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 18, 2012)

ziokhan said:


> I found this great forum through the Round Table Podcast! Great show btw.



Three cheers for the RTP! I hope Dreamhand sees this


----------



## robertbevan (Jul 18, 2012)

i googled "fantasy forum". i flipped through a few pages until this one caught my eye. "oooh... it's for writers too. bonus!"


----------



## SunshineEve (Jul 19, 2012)

I was doing research for the story I'm currently writing and suddenly realized that I haven't been a part of a writing-related forum since I was about 12. So yesterday I typed "fantasy writer forum" in Google, and it took me to this place. It's great!


----------



## Estralyia (Jul 24, 2012)

I just found it by chance two months ago.


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 25, 2012)

I was "followed" on Twitter and then followed you before discovering your site. Glad to be here now though!


----------



## squishybug87 (Aug 26, 2012)

I googled 'fantasy writing website' and this was one of the first that popped up. I read the articles and I was genuinely impressed, so that sold the site for me. Then I realized that there was a forum here and figured 'why not?'.


----------



## FatCat (Aug 26, 2012)

Started writing my WIP two weeks ago, and after reading what I had, I knew I needed some critiques. So I googled 'fantasy writer forum', bam, led me here. Worked out for the best, got some great help here and it's also a great website full of cool people!


----------



## Bernadette PL (Sep 2, 2012)

I discovered you today through a post on Writer Unboxed by Dr. Antonio del Drago.  And I'm very happy to have found you!


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 3, 2012)

Google search - read articles - decided to leap in...


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 3, 2012)

Was researching how to write better villains, found an article, read it and joined, basically.


----------



## Gutendaug (Sep 4, 2012)

I was looking for hours online for writing websites. I found this and it's AWESOME.


----------



## Subcreator (Sep 9, 2012)

I found it through a link to an article that a friend of mine shared on Facebook.


----------



## Myshkin (Sep 12, 2012)

I discovered you on facebook, but it was because someone shared some of the great art pieces you share for inspiration.  The artwork tempted me to come and have a look.


----------



## MamaZia (Sep 15, 2012)

I was searching specifically for Fantasy Writing Forums and this was the first link that came up. And because of the super cool name, Mythic Scribes, I was instantly interested! Great name, really. I love it! And so far, everyone has been so nice and helpful.


----------



## Dan Latham (Sep 15, 2012)

I heard Dave Robison recommend it on The RoundTable Podcast.  Soon after that, Antonio del Drago was a guest host.


----------



## Alva (Sep 29, 2012)

By a happy accident, while surfing on the net. : D

I even originally forgot to favourite the link and well... lost my way to here for a while until I was able to regain my memory concerning on the correct spelling of the site title.


----------



## Yus (Oct 1, 2012)

I did a Google search for 'top 10 fantasy films'.


----------



## Weaver (Oct 1, 2012)

I found this site thorugh a link on Twitter.

I'm glad I found it, too.  After my disappointments with WritersCafe, and Urbis (Steve Spurgat owes me - I had over _100k unspent credits _there, and I was going to completely dominate the sci-fi/fantasy review queue when I posted chapters of my novel... and then Steve got into a snit and deleted the site without warning.  *sigh*), and a few other sites that were openly hostile toward all fantasy and sci-fi... I may not post my fiction here, but I'm already having a lot of friendly and reasonable conversations about writing with intelligent people - just what I was hoping for.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Oct 1, 2012)

Dan Latham said:


> I heard Dave Robison recommend it on The RoundTable Podcast.  Soon after that, Antonio del Drago was a guest host.



That was exactly how I came to MS too. Only I am still catching up to the backlog of episodes, so the one with Black Dragon in it is faily recent for me.


----------



## TheYoungWriter (Oct 1, 2012)

I was looking up tutorials for AutoREALM, and there was a forum on it.


----------



## mbartelsm (Oct 2, 2012)

I was searching for fantasy world building forums and came across this site


----------



## mjmonarch (Oct 5, 2012)

Google. I would be lost without Google. I even bought Google T-shirts to wear around the house. Google has changed the world in ways similar to electricity. 

No, I am not an employee of Google.


----------



## Game (Oct 9, 2012)

Mhm, I can't really remember. I think I searched for ways to improve my writing and a thread came up


----------



## B. L. Cadle (Oct 23, 2012)

I saw an ad on Facebook. I believe it might be the first truly useful ad I've seen there! This site is well-designed - congratulations!


----------



## CTStanley (Oct 23, 2012)

Google for me!


----------



## LordDoubhri (Oct 23, 2012)

Yea, I found this via Google.


----------



## hopesstrength (Oct 24, 2012)

I was googling various writing-themed things, and it was on the front page.


----------



## VanClash (Oct 24, 2012)

I Googled “un-used fantasy races” and it came up with a thread.


----------



## Clarence Matthews (Oct 25, 2012)

googled dark medieval fantasy writers forums and came up with a thread for here.


----------



## Jes (Oct 30, 2012)

Facebook.


----------



## wildink (Oct 30, 2012)

A blog called Words Count.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Oct 31, 2012)

Facebook for me.  I've been ignoring the ads on the right hand bar for years, but this one just caught my eye, so I clicked on it.  Been loving it ever since!


----------



## Shreddies (Nov 1, 2012)

I googled something about writing fantasy. Though, I can't remember what it was exactly.


----------



## Mindfire (Nov 1, 2012)

I googled fantasy writers forums. Within a few clicks I landed here. Been loving it ever since.


----------



## TermiteWriter (Nov 10, 2012)

Mythic Scribes discovered ME on Twitter and were nice enough to follow me!  Thanks!


----------



## thedarknessrising (Nov 10, 2012)

I googled fantasy writing forums, and clicked the first one i saw. This one.


----------



## Barsook (Nov 11, 2012)

Via the Roundtable podcast


----------



## alien (Nov 14, 2012)

I saw a dying forum that looked interesting, this was on the suggestions to where its members could 'migrate.'

Came here, saw I liked it, and joined. 

I mean. I've been to forums like figment. (Since I'm a younger writer at age nineteen.) Lets just say the folk there don't quite get on with what I have to say sometimes.


----------



## Katsu (Nov 24, 2012)

Searched fantasy writing forum on google. The first link was this site. Thanks google.


----------



## Valoren (Nov 30, 2012)

Searched fantasy writing forum on google and found this!


----------



## Zokoke (Dec 12, 2012)

I discovered Mythic Scribes through the Anti-Shurtugal LiveJournal.


----------



## Phietadix (Dec 12, 2012)

I searched Fantasy Worldbuilding Forum on google


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 14, 2012)

I was referred by a friend of mine.


----------



## SpellcraftQuill (Jan 1, 2013)

A Twitter follow.


----------



## overlordror (Jan 2, 2013)

I found the site through a recommendation from a blog called Tribal Messenger Daily. It was chosen as one of the top 50 blogs for Writers of Fantasy.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2013)

I've found the site by googling. Just wanted someone to see my writing and that's how I've made it here.


----------



## The Writer's Realms (Jan 3, 2013)

Good 'ol Google.


----------



## joe (Jan 4, 2013)

Sure. Uncle Google = best uncle, ever.


----------



## anduril38 (Jan 4, 2013)

Found it randomly via google.


----------



## GregorsMentor (Jan 4, 2013)

I also, via google.


----------



## gethinmorgan (Jan 4, 2013)

I found this place via Fantasy Faction.


----------



## Kvothe (Jan 7, 2013)

Via Google when I was searching for some name generator.


----------



## Xaysai (Jan 7, 2013)

Kvothe said:


> Via Google when I was searching for some name generator.



A fellow Name of the Wind fan, I see.


----------



## afrisch (Jan 12, 2013)

Found you on Facebook as a recommended site.


----------



## Sherman (Jan 17, 2013)

Face book.  I found the facebook site and it linked me here.


----------



## druidofwinter (Apr 6, 2013)

just stumbled upon you. and glad i did


----------



## Pat Harris (Apr 7, 2013)

I found you through a link from a fantasy book-review blog. Sorry, don't remember which one.


----------



## KorbentMarksman (Apr 7, 2013)

I googled 'fantasy writing forum.'


----------



## Nihal (Apr 7, 2013)

I have no idea. I was googling something unrelated–I don't even remember what was it–and just ended here. After reading a thread or two I became fascinated by the community and decided to stick around.


----------



## LadyofKaos (Apr 7, 2013)

Googled for "fantasy forums"


----------



## Typhon (Apr 8, 2013)

I discovered Mythicscribe when i was looking for writing tools, helpful tools.


----------



## Deleted member 2508 (Apr 8, 2013)

LadyofKaos said:


> Googled for "fantasy forums"



I did this as well! Seems to be the most popular (maybe only quality) fantasy literature forum


----------



## Karin Rita Gastreich (Apr 9, 2013)

I came across it on FB (I think -- that may have been a while ago), then on Twitter, then on Goodreads, and that -- at last -- let me here.  

That was kind of an epic journey in itself, now that I think about it.  Glad to have at last found the Grail!


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 10, 2013)

I googled "fantasy writer forum".


----------



## HabeasCorpus (Apr 15, 2013)

I believe I googled a question that was addressed somewhere on the forums.


----------



## Scribe Lord (Apr 16, 2013)

Google. Such a useful search engine.


----------



## HabeasCorpus (Apr 16, 2013)

As my old soccer coach used to tell us whenever we did something right - "Useful that!"


----------



## SilentNight (Apr 20, 2013)

Google. Solves everything.


----------



## Breezybealle (Apr 23, 2013)

I actually just did a google search for writing forums and this was the fourth or fifth one down


----------



## WarriorPrincess (Apr 23, 2013)

I cant remember what I googled exactly, but it was Google that led me to this fantastic community.


----------



## Rhizanthella (May 23, 2013)

I believe I was getting really lonely as a writer and needed someone to talk to about all the fantasy writing entails. I must have typed something into search on facebook and I thought this said Mystic Scribes. Yep, that was for me. After a while I realized it was Mythic Scribes which still rolls smoothly.  from there, I gave up facebook but couldn't give up my new friend, so I joined the site!


----------



## KRHolbrook (May 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure all I did was google "writing forums" and it popped up somewhere along the list.


----------



## Tevaras (May 23, 2013)

Very droll, and amusing 



Reaver said:


> Well, it wasn't easy. In fact, you could say that it was a roll of the dice.
> ​I woke up to find myself in a raucous, smoke-hazed and unfamiliar tavern filled with dwarves, orcs, elves, half-giants and humans...I needed to find out where I was and how I had gotten here. Deep down I knew that it wasn't going to be easy.
> 
> *Member*_ encounters can be with brazen plagarists or haughty wannabes, thus making __it difficult for the party to distinguish each encounter for what it is. (In fact, the encounter could be with a writer only prostituting him / herself as it pleases them, an elderly blogger, or even a goblin.) In addition to the offering of the usual fare, the member is 30% likely to know valuable information, 15% likely to make something up in order to gain a reward, and 20% likely to be, or be with, a thief. You may find it useful to use the sub-table below to see which sort of member encounter takes place:
> ...


----------



## Tevaras (May 23, 2013)

Regrettably I'm going to buck the common trends, I was introduced by word of mouth of an existing member - name censored to protect the, err, innocent :wink:

Thoroughly enjoying the site, so many articles, so little time ...


----------



## dragonspritz (Jun 30, 2013)

I find this website out from googling something along the lines of "fantasy" and "world"

I was finding resources for world building, really.


----------



## Sia (Jul 1, 2013)

I honestly can't remember. I can see two plausible ways though

1)Stumbled here from a search engine
2) Member on another site threw me over here.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 2, 2013)

On Twitter I follow any SFF writers, magazines, reviews, etc... I come across. I found Mythic Scribes along the way like this, and clicked through an article, found the forums.

It was exactly what I was looking for: a community where I could exchange ideas and not feel like such a lonely geek as I dream up stories about alchemy and artificial intelligence.


----------



## Spider (Jul 2, 2013)

How did I discover Mythic Scribes? I explored the web, of course.


----------



## Tirjasdyn (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello,

The Googles told me when I searched for Fantasy Writer while looking for something inspirational.


----------



## phillipsauthor (Jul 12, 2013)

Like Scribble, I first found MythicScribes on Twitter, and it was only after a month or two of following the Twitter feed that I realized that it was associated with a website. After that discovery, it took less than five minutes to realize what an awesome place this is and sign up.


----------



## SomethingToPonder (Jul 24, 2013)

I was looking to Join a community where i could get some advice on writing.
im thinking of writing my first novel from scratch, and figured i could use the advice


----------



## Julius (Jul 30, 2013)

Simply through the wonders of Google. I was searching for a cool place to hang out.


----------



## Harmonytoo (Aug 6, 2013)

I found this site through google. I was doing some research for my book and I was lead here. Mao glad I found you.


----------



## Asterisk (Aug 10, 2013)

It just randomly popped up during one of my searches. I clicked on the link, read some posts, and decided I couldn't just ignore it. I'm so glad I registered!


----------



## Scales (Aug 15, 2013)

I was looking for fantasy writing advice.


----------



## shwabadi (Aug 15, 2013)

I googled 'Fantasy writing forum' and this was the first one that popped up 
I checked out another but this was by far the best looking, so I made an account


----------



## Homicida (Aug 26, 2013)

I did a google as well.


----------



## Daenelia (Aug 28, 2013)

Google. Not so strange, eh? I was looking for writing groups.


----------



## Jastius (Aug 31, 2013)

I googled awesome writing groups and there you were


----------



## kevin-the-dragon (Sep 3, 2013)

I was looking at a hentai manga website and they for some reason mentioned u


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Sep 3, 2013)

kevin-the-dragon said:


> I was looking at a hentai manga website and they for some reason mentioned u



Aha ha ha ha! I can't for the life of me imagine the connection!


----------



## MG Silverstein (Sep 8, 2013)

I was looking for fantasy websites for inspiration on how to create my own. The ones I really liked were this one, and Fantasy Faction.


----------



## Xitra_Blud (Oct 17, 2013)

I found it, like, five seconds ago. It was an accident. I don't remember exactly what I was looking up. Something about writing tips I'm sure, but I'm here now and it sounds like a good place.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 19, 2013)

Twitter. It's a good place to spread the word about yourself. I only recently joined that website too and I've come across quite a few interesting pages.


----------



## Sam Evren (Oct 24, 2013)

I actually found it via google search for fantasy fiction forums. I checked into the site and was really pleased to read the welcoming and warm nature of the posts. 

I tend to be somewhat isolationist by nature; it's no small trick to pull me out from under my shell. Thanks for providing such a comfortable place.


----------



## Sevundas (Oct 25, 2013)

Ah, the power of Google. I happened to do the exact same thing. It doesn't hurt that Mythic Scribes tops the list of search results - I came, I saw, I joined the ranks in hopes that I might learn how to write a better story.


----------



## NellaFantasia (Oct 26, 2013)

I too did a Google search for fantasy writing forums. I'm a terribly shy person and usually lurk, but thought I'd give it a chance


----------



## Stevenmlong (Oct 29, 2013)

A Google for fantasy writing forums, about a year ago when I was trying to get more on top of what's going on out there in the online fantasy writing world.


----------



## Richard Sutton (Nov 12, 2013)

FB, and it, of course, showed up in another writing group!


----------



## Braveface (Nov 16, 2013)

A Google search methinks.


----------



## musycpyrate (Nov 16, 2013)

Google search.


----------



## Bee (Nov 17, 2013)

Actually through Twitter, had just joined and searched out writing groups.


----------



## Zfate (Nov 19, 2013)

Reddit, 

Looked for info about folk writing about fantasy and vwala.


----------



## kawaiitalamoon (Dec 3, 2013)

I was Looking for YA urban Fantasy help and it popped up, I'm still not sure if this is what I was looking for or not, but some of the articles have been very helpful


----------



## Ruby (Jan 15, 2014)

I found you via one of Phil the Drill's blogs. Then I subscribed to your emails and followed Phil on Twitter. From there I read one of Phil's stories which had been a winner on some competition here. I thought the story was brilliant! 
I didn't join your site until last month: I participated in NaNoWriMo for the first time time and "won" it, which means writing over 50,000 words in November. You're not supposed to reread or edit your writing, but I did. Anyway, I enjoyed the forums there and so, while I was on holiday and had some free time for writing, I joined Mythic Scribes. I was very nervous at first, but it's a friendly, supportive community with some very knowledgeable people here.
Unfortunately, I'm procrastinating here too much and not writing my WIP's, but I can't really blame you entirely for that! On the other hand, I'm doing the Reaver challenge and Phil's ABC Fantasy challenge, so I am writing!
I've also joined the Flat Earth Game after I was asked if I'd like to participate. I'm not quite sure what it's about yet!
I write Fantasy, Romance and SF with a bit of Time Travel and Steam Punk.
I "chatted" to Reaver last night (having only just discovered that you have a chat room) and he suggested I write a post on this thread.
Btw I also thought at first that Mythic Scribes was Phil the Drill's Site!  

Regards, Ruby.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jan 15, 2014)

Ruby said:


> I found you via one of Phil the Drill's blogs. Then I subscribed to your emails and followed Phil on Twitter. From there I read one of Phil's stories which had been a winner on some competition here. I thought the story was brilliant!
> I didn't join your site until last month: I participated in NaNoWriMo for the first time time and "won" it, which means writing over 50,000 words in November. You're not supposed to reread or edit your writing, but I did. Anyway, I enjoyed the forums there and so, while I was on holiday and had some free time for writing, I joined Mythic Scribes. I was very nervous at first, but it's a friendly, supportive community with some very knowledgeable people here.
> Unfortunately, I'm procrastinating here too much and not writing my WIP's, but I can't really blame you entirely for that! On the other hand, I'm doing the Reaver challenge and Phil's ABC Fantasy challenge, so I am writing!
> I've also joined the Flat Earth Game after I was asked if I'd like to participate. I'm not quite sure what it's about yet!
> ...



You're not procrastinating, you're consolidating your knowledge .


----------



## Black Dragon (Jan 15, 2014)

Ruby said:


> Btw I also thought at first that Mythic Scribes was Phil the Drill's Site!



He is one of our shining stars.


----------



## JRFLynn (Jan 20, 2014)

I was googling something on fantasy and it suggested a thread on here. Best random question ever!


----------



## HUnewearl Shiro (Jan 21, 2014)

I was searching for another forum I was a part of many years ago, called Scribes, on a forum software called Runboards. This site popped up, and it looked quite interesting, so here I am!


----------



## smaunder (Jan 24, 2014)

ade625 said:


> I did a google search for 'fantasy writing forum'. Was on the front page.


  Same here!


----------



## LeoWolfish (Feb 3, 2014)

I just found this site while doing a Google search for one.


----------



## STBURNS (Feb 4, 2014)

A bing query and here I am!


----------



## Krynn (Feb 5, 2014)

The Almighty Google sent me here.


----------



## Omnidragon22 (Feb 11, 2014)

i was acually looking for a writing website and this one came up. glad i found it


----------



## Kyle_Throw (Feb 18, 2014)

My creative writing teacher sent me here because he said it would be good for me to learn from other writers in my genre.  I have been here and there and read some of the forms and articles on the home page, but since I am putting my book out there after twelve years of work, I figured that this community might be a good place for me to build something of a following.


----------



## SomethingToPonder (Feb 20, 2014)

First of all welcome to the best fantasy writers forum in existence. 

Well, I dont know about you building something of a following , However this website has so many people who just want to help. Really, they will proof read your work for you, Give you constructive criticism, and most importantly help you grow. Reading things on this website always sparks new ideas or images of things I want to create. 

If people do like your work though, you never know you may well end up with some sort of following. 

Again, Welcome and enjoy


----------



## TheMirrorMage (Feb 26, 2014)

Googled "fantasy writing forum"

MS was the first result

cheers guys for the help so far


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 3, 2014)

In SFFChronicles (where I've now lived for several years) while bemoaning my inability to structure stories someone suggested that here would be a good place to visit. So I did.


----------



## Tercel (Mar 8, 2014)

I was looking up information and tips for writing, fight scenes in particular, and my brother linked me here.


----------



## e r i (Mar 9, 2014)

Through Google. I can't actually remember what it was that I googled… it may have been 'Fantasy Writers Community'.


----------



## Julian S Bartz (Mar 12, 2014)

A friend emailed me an article about greatswords which I loved and from there I couldn't stop reading.


----------



## kimsmithauthor (Mar 18, 2014)

another author on here led me to this site (which is pretty awesome by the way!)


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't done this yet, but I think I probably should. I was looking up some information on archery, and Google led me to the "ask me about archery" thread. I looked around the site a bit more (After finding the information I needed--thanks guys!) and was hooked. So I joined. But I have been spending way too much time here :/. Oh well...it's research, right??


----------



## Michael J. Tobias (Mar 19, 2014)

I found it via a link that was shared on another writing group, but now which writing group escapes me, since I saved the link to instapaper and didn't bother to record the source. After reading the article to which the link pointed, I read a couple more and decided to register for the forums, and the rest is future


----------



## Anniekins (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd googled 'writing aids' and a post came up about 'the timeline project'... after that i decided to join.


----------



## Logos&Eidos (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't even remember I was searching for either writing sites or world building  and this one Mythic Scribes came up.


----------



## PS1 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think I Googled something about wordcount per chapter for a YA fantasy. Lots of forum posts in the responses but this one looked promising.


----------



## Maurice (Aug 26, 2014)

Searched on Google.


----------



## Hananas59 (Aug 26, 2014)

I found this on Google, searching for worldbuilder forums.


----------



## KairiLayne (Oct 28, 2014)

I found this great site by conducting research on starting a cult. "Diabolical Cult" caught my attention. I enjoyed the article so much that I keep coming back. No, I'm not going to personally start a cult, but my lead character in my new novel is.


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2014)

Searching for writing advice on archery in fantasy, and stumbled upon Caged Maiden's article here. I lurked about for a few weeks before joining, mostly to make sure it was my sort of thing. It was!


----------



## sankunai (Oct 31, 2014)

I was searching for writing communities, and this one popped up on google.  There were a few others, but this one drew me in!


----------



## Philster401 (Dec 13, 2014)

I was looking for help for making fantasy capitals so I came across this site and looked around this website for a bit then signed up.


----------



## ArenRax (Mar 3, 2015)

ade625 said:


> I did a google search for 'fantasy writing forum'. Was on the front page.


I did the exact same thing. and so far this is the best Fantasy writers forum that i have found.


----------



## Mark (Mar 4, 2015)

Duck Duck Go


----------



## Reilith (Mar 12, 2015)

Googled for fantasy writing forums. It was at the top of the page. I entered, liked what I see and voila.


----------



## AnxietyDragon (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey - i was looking for some ideas for a section in my graphic novel and i goggled - fantasy writer forums

you were on the first page and i liked the look of this one!


----------



## Blink (Mar 28, 2015)

I googled "fantasy writing forum" . This site was the first result. Good statistics I suppose.

When I was a wee lad I would participate in forum role-play. I thought I would rekindle the old flame.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 28, 2015)

Blink said:


> I googled "fantasy writing forum" . This site was the first result. Good statistics I suppose.
> 
> When I was a wee lad I would participate in forum role-play. I thought I would rekindle the old flame.



If it's roleplay you're after, we've got a lot of that! Check out Dragon's Egg, Flat Earth and Winds of Ysgard to see if anything tickles your fancy.  I have no idea if the Mythic Archipelago is still in action.


----------



## SD Stevens (Mar 29, 2015)

Threw Twitter [emoji2] you guys followed me so your effort made me curious [emoji2] and it was well worth it too. I love this place. Everything you need all in one place and plenty of adults. I have found a lot of writing communities that are over run with kids writing anime stuff!! Don't get me wrong I don't have a problem with kids/teens but it has to have a balance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonichen (Jul 23, 2015)

I did a search on Yahoo.


----------



## AkamaruGames (Jul 27, 2015)

Googled for writing forums and came across this.


----------



## Kazzan (Jul 27, 2015)

Googled for worldbuilding forums, as r/worldbuilding was not enough for me at the time. Now I'm more interested in the writing side of things.


----------



## mt_jupiter (Aug 22, 2015)

ade625 said:


> I did a google search for 'fantasy writing forum'. Was on the front page.


Believe that's how I found the site as well a ways back.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## DanJames (Aug 22, 2015)

Googled fantasy writing forums, second recommended site, I wasn't impressed at all by the other site that came before.


----------



## FifthView (Aug 24, 2015)

I found the site via Twitter.  I believe Mythic Scribes was one of those "suggested follows" links on Twitter.  So I followed.  Then I saw all the interesting articles popping up in my timeline.


----------



## spectre (Oct 24, 2015)

I googled or bing'd fantasy writing forums.

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gospodin (Oct 24, 2015)

Steerpike lead me here.  We know one another in an alternate world.


----------



## Ban (Nov 2, 2015)

I googled some question related to fantasy cartography two years back and was directed here. Only in september have i made an account though.


----------



## j.k.m (Nov 5, 2015)

I googled fantasy fiction writers blogs /forums


----------



## Ojara (Dec 7, 2015)

1.) Googled writing community, was the 3-4th option.
2.) Joined a more generic writing community, and someone actually said, if I'm doing fantasy, join you guys, so here I am.


----------



## vaiyt (Jan 1, 2016)

Googled worldbuilding forums, found this place in a list of recommendations.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Jan 17, 2016)

Everyone ganged up on me on Absolute Write because they thought my medieval-tech desert elf dictatorship was a thinly-veiled criticism of Marxism or some crap and like this one political-sounding writer I've never heard of. I made the mistake of specifically comparing the society to Commies. So I said screw them, probably got banned for my response, and DuckDuckGoed for a new writing forum. Ain't been ganged up on or kicked off yet.


----------



## goonsackwriting (Feb 23, 2016)

Goggled forums for writing feedback


----------



## insomniac_tales (Feb 23, 2016)

I googled non-gender words for monarch and the forums popped up mid-page. I've got to say it was the most useful thing I've read while researching.


----------



## TAGallant (Feb 26, 2016)

I searched on StartPage for "fantasy writer forum" or something along those lines. Mythic Scribes was near the top.


----------



## SteveW (Mar 1, 2016)

I googled "Fantasy Writer Forum" to find like-minded people. This site was one of the top results.


----------



## HellionHeloise (Mar 1, 2016)

I googled fantasy writer forums.


----------



## Ben (Mar 2, 2016)

I think some one I follow on Twitter had a link to an article about writing descriptions?
Once I saw the name of the site I knew I had to stick around and check it out.


----------



## RedMetalHunter (Jul 6, 2016)

I did a google search for "fantasy writing forum." Came right up!


----------



## adalenia (Jul 7, 2016)

I was trying to find a place to discuss worldbuilding and what-not, and it was either this or reddit.

And I hate reddit.

But since I am mostly an artist, I'm not quite sure if this is the *best* place for me, personally.

I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Logos&Eidos (Jul 15, 2016)

I was searching for a fantasy world building site and found this place.


----------



## Smajdalf (Aug 3, 2016)

I found this forum when I've been googling "fantasy stories", and somehow, I ended up here. :wink:


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 3, 2016)

I rolled a 12 in Jumanji.


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 27, 2016)

Stumbled upon it while surfing the web for fantasy writing stuff.


----------



## Katherynn (Aug 29, 2016)

I found it while searching for "writing sites + fantasy" and this was the fifth one down!


----------



## mrsmig (Aug 30, 2016)

I followed a link on a tweet, and found myself here.  Originally I was just reading the site's articles, but then I discovered the forum.


----------



## Tangle Shine (Aug 31, 2016)

Trying to find myself for a better platform for my own personal constructed world to be seen by others. I found this website through patient searching (without any ads), and I am really eager to express my own imaginative world to the community (e.g. Mythic Scribes). I am a freshman here, therefore I need someone who can assist me in discovering this wonderful website. Appreciated.


----------



## Kingly342 (Sep 9, 2016)

Searched 'writing forums' on google.


----------



## Loric (Oct 9, 2016)

Just with a quick google search, ''fantasy writing forums''.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 11, 2016)

Facebook helpfully recommended it. For once, it seemed Facebook had a clue, so I checked it out. I'm glad I did.


----------



## gia (Nov 13, 2016)

I was googling something about fantasy and there you were! Now if only I could remember was I was searching for...lol I got immediately distracted by all the great articles to read.


----------



## gia (Nov 13, 2016)

Where the heck is the edit function? Hate typos!


----------



## Devor (Nov 13, 2016)

gia said:


> Where the heck is the edit function? Hate typos!



Unfortunately, because of a recent rush of spammers, editing for new members had to turned off.  After you hit 5 posts you should be able to edit your posts for one hour after posting.


----------



## Ron (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello, my name is Ron and I am a fantasy writer. I am the author of The Wizards Of Covington Series. Tweeter is how I found my way here.


----------



## Kinzvlle (Feb 5, 2017)

Like,Ron I also found this, on twitter, and thought I should check it out so here I am.


----------



## Lilly (Mar 13, 2017)

I found mythic scribes when I was on a hunt for information on medieval weapons and armor


----------



## GypsyTraveller (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm just getting into worldbuilding and googled for a forum so i could chat with like minds.


----------



## Lisselle (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi, I was doing research for my Books, and this Forum had the answer I needed. I looked a little closer and realised it may be the community of like-minded writers I need in my life at the moment!


----------



## pmmg (Apr 5, 2017)

Random Google search for fantasy writing sites.


----------



## LRFrancis (May 16, 2017)

I google'd fantasy writers forum, it was a couple down the list but caught my attention!


----------



## Rkcapps (May 17, 2017)

Good old Google


----------



## kikyo (Jun 19, 2017)

I searched forums for writers on Google and the link to this was about 4 searches down the list.

xoxo,
KIkyo


----------



## fiera43 (Jun 19, 2017)

Was looking up lists of fantasy races/creatures.


----------



## Iosmovaehar (Jul 11, 2017)

I googled "worldbuilding forum"


----------



## Dragonfare (Jul 29, 2017)

I learned about you from the creator of another forum, Worldsmyths.


----------



## CF WELBURN (Aug 20, 2017)

Followed on twitter, if memory serves...


----------



## Imzadi (Jan 18, 2018)

I Googled it. I was looking for a place to learn how to write a book.


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Jan 18, 2018)

Imzadi said:


> I Googled it. I was looking for a place to learn how to write a book.



You might soon discover there are many ways to write a book.


----------



## Imzadi (Jan 18, 2018)

I hope I can do it, especially since it is real life, not fantasy.


----------



## sPAm (Jul 10, 2018)

google search. I searched for fantasy forum.


----------



## Firefly (Jul 11, 2018)

From the articles, which I think I found linked to on another writing site. I really liked the forum discussions, so I decided to stick around


----------



## Miles Lacey (Jul 16, 2018)

Did a Google search on something to do with writing and Mythic Scribes was one of the search results.


----------



## Darkfantasy (Jul 17, 2018)

Googled 'fantasy forums' this one looked good so I joined


----------



## Skybreaker Sin K'al (Jul 19, 2018)

Was reading mythic scribes for a while before I joined, really liked the maturity of the community and joined after a few weeks of reading the posts.


----------



## Moonlake (Aug 29, 2018)

From Facebook.


----------



## argentquill (Sep 10, 2018)

Black Dragon said:


> We've been growing steadily over the past few months, and have a wonderful group here.  Part of this is due to various methods of outreach that we've been experimenting with.
> 
> In an effort to better understand what is working, please let us know how you discovered us in this thread.  Thanks!


I was on google+, having joined one community called Fantasy Authors.  I searched in google+ for some certain story terms that might be tags.  I found them mentioned in posts by Mythic Scribes.  I followed the link to this site, saw all the discussion and community here, and joined.


----------



## eRl (Oct 1, 2018)

Was researching different mythologies and such for a project of mine, and came across this site. Read a few posts and decided to join.


----------



## summondice (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm an editor by trade with a fantasy novel steeping in the juices of my brain. I've been looking for a writing group that I can call home. It's exceedingly difficult to find somewhere I feel I might fit in - somewhere that values writing, of course, but somewhere that walks that line between hideous free-for-all and hoity-toity hyper critics in need of more love from their mommies and daddies. Nothing was sticking. I assume user error  

For my current editorial project, I needed to know more about Medieval bathing practices and while I never found what I was looking for, I have absolutely loved wandering around these forums. The culture here reminds me of a former online "home," and I think I'll stick around a bit.


----------



## Agam Ridelle (Oct 23, 2018)

I Googled "fantasy writing forum" and you hit number one in the organic search


----------



## Black Dragon (Oct 23, 2018)

summondice said:


> For my current editorial project, I needed to know more about Medieval bathing practices and while I never found what I was looking for, I have absolutely loved wandering around these forums. The culture here reminds me of a former online "home," and I think I'll stick around a bit.



You may find this helpful:

History for Fantasy Writers: Bathhouse Keepers – Mythic Scribes

It covers at least one aspect of the bathing practices of the time.


----------



## SoulThief (Nov 1, 2018)

Googled "online fantasy writer community". It was number 2 after Fantasy-writers.org. I looked at both and my gut instinct chose this one.


----------



## summondice (Nov 2, 2018)

Black Dragon said:


> You may find this helpful:
> 
> History for Fantasy Writers: Bathhouse Keepers – Mythic Scribes
> 
> It covers at least one aspect of the bathing practices of the time.


Thank you for that! It didn't cover what I was looking for, but it did give me more information about that aspect of bathing, and that's always useful!


----------



## ChaoticanWriter (Dec 10, 2018)

... via a proactive search for fantasy writing communities and forums.
Le Googles.


----------



## Wiglaf (Dec 12, 2018)

Google search, then I followed the Scribes on Twitter, and the regular tweets kept me interested until eventually ... I cracked (and I'm very glad I did!)


----------



## WynnLandry (Mar 16, 2019)

Google search!


----------



## Azeroth (Mar 16, 2019)

I found this place via google search as well. I was looking for a writing community that may be able to help me keep writing, rather than spit the dummy and give up as I normally do.


----------



## Mark Huntley-James (Mar 27, 2019)

Google. It seems to be the answer to everything.


----------



## CelestialGrace (Sep 19, 2019)

Google - when researching something for a client


----------



## RoseScript (Oct 26, 2019)

I was looking up how to name fantasy towns, or something similar on Google, and this whole _magical_ website full of answers popped up. 
Now I'm here.


----------



## CelestialGrace (Oct 28, 2019)

It's a fantastic place for sure <3 welcome. 



RoseScript said:


> I was looking up how to name fantasy towns, or something similar on Google, and this whole _magical_ website full of answers popped up.
> Now I'm here.


----------



## Momonkiir (Dec 27, 2019)

I was doing research on religions and military because I wanted tips on writing a more believable empire. After about half an hour of reading different articles I decided to make an account.


----------



## Shonen (Dec 27, 2019)

I typed the worlds 'human male and female elf romance novels' and one of the sites was this once, I became interested in the site and thought maybe this could be a good place to learn and share written work.


----------



## Aldarion (Dec 30, 2019)

Googlorion. When I decided to start seriously working on my fantasy setting (up until then it was on-of-on-off, and I shifted through dozen different settings ranging from LotR ripoffs to completely original but half-joking stuff to space fantasy) I decided that joining a fantasy forum might be useful. So I searched "fantasy writing forums", and this was the one that I liked the most.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (May 29, 2020)

I looked up articles about dark lords. I got THE TROPE REBOOT. I realized, "Hey, that's not the only thing!"
So I joined for more...


----------



## Onemaus (Jun 11, 2020)

In the midst of a writing crisis I asked myself "is it necessary to have different fantasy races to be considered fantasy". I came across a forum post after using google, I read through some of the posts and decided that I want to belong.


----------



## Kazu_Arrowsoki (Jul 17, 2020)

I actually found Mythic Scribes by accident, as I was searching for a general title or term for all types of Magic Casters. As I researched into to the site a bit more I realized that this site may help with my writing and very well be able to help get my story out there with impute on certain subjects that I have been having in my lack of writing skills.


----------



## Hir i-Chorvath (Nov 14, 2020)

It just happened to be one of the links I clicked on using google while searching up arrow wounds and then I realized that there was way more good info here and it would be really useful. So I joined up.


----------



## Chasejxyz (Nov 15, 2020)

The main forum I'm on had a list of other writing forums. Out of the SFF ones listed this one seemed the best


----------



## SundryHen (Dec 10, 2020)

I was reading an article about why you shouldn't approach publishers directly, ending up in the slush pile, and one great piece of advice (among others) was that I should find an online forum aimed at my genre. So, a quick Google search landed me in one. Didn't like it. So I came here instead. 
But, yeah, Google it is.


----------



## TJPoldervaart (Dec 12, 2020)

Surprise, surprise, but I actually found mythic scribes via... Google. Yeah. I know. Lack of payoff on the suspense.

I know plenty of people around me who love reading fantasy, but none that also love writing it. And since getting passionate about a craft is even more fun when the people around you are also intereseted, I went about looking online for a fantasy writing community. I found this one, decided to try it out, and am very glad I did.


----------



## Kittie Brandybuck (Aug 8, 2021)

Google


----------

